# Looking for apartment in Zamalek



## sapphire (Jun 8, 2009)

need to rent apartment for 3 months starting july 1st in Zamalek. Must have 2/3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and fully furnished. price willing to pay 2000 le per month.


----------



## Siss (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry,not sure you´ll be able to find that kind of flat at that rent...
In Zamalek you´ll be looking at 1000-2000US dollars,not LE.
And that is longterm.. shortterm just for the summer will be even more expensive!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No way will you find an apartment in Zamalek for that price.
Summer is here and the gulf arabs will be renting and that pushes the prices right up, but Zamalek is always expensive.
Also 2000 LE is not a lot of money for an expat to pay rent, my friends who have been here many many years pay slightly more than that for a 2 bedroom one bathroom flat in Dokki and the flat is tiny tiny


----------

